# Boat Cover?



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Need to get a cover for my new EvoX. Lots of online options but wondered if anybody has a recommendation.

Boat will be usually be under the house and only covered when away for extended timeframes. Doesn't need to be trailerable but needs to go over a bow mounted TM and casting platform. If it goes over the poling platform and outboard that's a bonus. I could always just get a big trap but would prefer a more traditional cover.

Suggestions?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have a custom one made out of Sunbrella fabric and have vents sewn in so it breathes.
Mine is the original cover with over 19 years of use on it and it’s in perfect shape even after being used in full sun but mostly under a car port and garage. Pretty impressive in my opinion.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been using Carver covers for skiffs with poling platforms for years. I have the narrow model on my waterman and the wider model on my silverking. Also have one without the built in poling platform cover on the 14ft alum refurb we did for my grandson. I have been buying their SunDura model for years. They have a 7 year warranty but in florida they have been lasting approx. 4 years. When they go I send them pics and they send me a new one. They only warranty 1 time but you get 8 years for about 350.00. When the one on my waterman went recently I upgraded to their sunbrella model which has a 10 year warranty. It is a much nicer cover. they have sent me warranty replacements 3 times over the years.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Need to get a cover for my new EvoX. Lots of online options but wondered if anybody has a recommendation.
> 
> Boat will be usually be under the house and only covered when away for extended timeframes. Doesn't need to be trailerable but needs to go over a bow mounted TM and casting platform. If it goes over the poling platform and outboard that's a bonus. I could always just get a big trap but would prefer a more traditional cover.
> 
> Suggestions?


Does your skiff try to sneak away often? 

Seriously, I've heard good reports on the Sunbrella material as far as longevity and fit.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

If you're anywhere near Ft Lauderdale, Rocco at GDS canvas really impressed me with his custom Sunbrella that is felt lined over the motor, reinforced over all rub points, 4 vents with poles, storage bag, and you can't even tell the color of the hull since it covers every inch. I can't imagine how it could be better. Sadly, it sits on a shelf since two months after getting it I bought a house with a 3-car garage and no longer need it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Quantum Sail Loft in Seabrook makes excellent covers. They aren't cheap but they will be just about the best quality cover you can buy.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a Bass Pro cover on my jon boat and it is accommodates the front and rear platforms but use it mostly as a dust cover as the boat sits under an aluminum carport. Wouldn't expect much from it in the elements.

But the custom cover I have for my offshore boat is Sunbrella and I couldn't be happier, looking forward to many years of service. Man I love that cover!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

These guys made a custom cover for an Evo x a few years ago for another forum member. Judging by the price, I’m positive they did not use Sunbrella, but I saw pictures of the cover and it fit very nicely and the owner was very pleased with it. I believe these guys are in the business and now have the pattern for your boat. Also, this boat had a casting platform bolted on the bow, so they adjusted the pattern accordingly.

I made my own out of Sunbrella. I stalked the material off eBay and I’m pretty sure I did not spend much less and it took me three long days to sew up.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Fritz said:


> View attachment 85840
> 
> 
> These guys made a custom cover for an Evo x a few years ago for another forum member. Judging by the price, I’m positive they did not use Sunbrella, but I saw pictures of the cover and it fit very nicely and the owner was very pleased with it. I believe these guys are in the business and now have the pattern for your boat. Also, this boat had a casting platform bolted on the bow, so they adjusted the pattern accordingly.
> ...


I can’t speak for TTop boat covers in the micro world, but the one they made for my bay boat is 100% perfect! They are a little higher price than the Carvers I’ve used in the past, but the fit and finish and 7 year warranty justify it


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

devrep said:


> I've been using Carver covers for skiffs with poling platforms for years. I have the narrow model on my waterman and the wider model on my silverking. Also have one without the built in poling platform cover on the 14ft alum refurb we did for my grandson. I have been buying their SunDura model for years. They have a 7 year warranty but in florida they have been lasting approx. 4 years. When they go I send them pics and they send me a new one. They only warranty 1 time but you get 8 years for about 350.00. When the one on my waterman went recently I upgraded to their sunbrella model which has a 10 year warranty. It is a much nicer cover. they have sent me warranty replacements 3 times over the years.


Which one did you get/have for the waterman? I am in need of a 17.8 cover.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

its the skiff with poling platform, narrow beam model. don't remember the model number.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the model # is SKIFFWPP-16 EXTRA NARROW . then you have to pick material and color.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

devrep said:


> its the skiff with poling platform, narrow beam model. don't remember the model number.


That should be plenty of info. Thank you.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

see my previous post for model number.


----------

